# My Kitty



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got a sphinx kitten a few days ago, and I know that this is a fish related site, but I had no where to really announce it. xP

Here are some pics of officially named kitten Belle! (Yes, she is hairless)


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww... so cute! My 2 cats shed so much even with brushing, so if I ever get any more cats, I'm leaning more toward a hairless cat. Congrats!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awwwwweee what a cutiec:, my vet has a hairless cat I always just wana steal him cuz he's so cute haha!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol a lot of people say she is creepy, and scary, but I think she is the most adorable thing :3
Hairless cats are a convenience, with the no shedding feature, but they do need baths every week, and food that doesn't make their skin as oily.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

One of my friends has a few, and she knit them sweaters. :lol: They wear them, too!


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 13, 2014)

They look so weirdly old. Lol. And wrinkly.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Look at all those wrinkles! So adorable. My boyfriend thinks they are the ugliest cats ever. I adore them.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

hrutan said:


> One of my friends has a few, and she knit them sweaters. :lol: They wear them, too!


 Haha I know, my mom wants to get her one, they get cold easily without fur


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Awww she's adorable


----------

